# Mehrere Zeilen in eine Zeile zusammenfassen



## palkom (23. Jun 2008)

hi zusammen,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir weitehelfen, ich häng an einem problem an dem ich einfach nicht weiterkomme. und zwar lese ich eine textdatei aus, die folgende einträge in dieser formatierung enthält:

  C:\Templates\test1\Test1Ordner.txt
  Test1Ordner.txt
  0 Bytes
  26/05/2008
  LEER
  Unbekannt
  0

  C:\Templates\test1\Test1Unter\Test1Unter.txt
  Test1Unter.txt
  0 Bytes
  26/05/2008
  LEER
  Unbekannt
  0


die einträge sind nur beispielhalft und auch nicht auf zwei beschränkt, in meiner ausgabe würd ich geren so etwas hinbekommen:

C:\Templates\test1\Test1Ordner.txt Test1Ordner.txt 0 Bytes 26/05/2008 LEER Unbekannt 0
C:\Templates\test1\Test1Unter\Test1Unter.txt Test1Unter.txt 0 Bytes 26/05/2008 LEER Unbekannt 0

ist das überhaupt mit java irgendwie möglich. ich wäre für jede hilfe dankbar.

grüße


----------



## ABRAXAS (23. Jun 2008)

Über n Buffered Reader zeilenweise einlesen und so lange konkatenieren bis manauf die leere zeile zwischen den datensätzen oder auf das ende der datei trifft 
vereinfacht sowatt wie 
gesamtstring += zeile;
wobei du da auch immer n leerzeichen dazwischen fügen müsstest


----------



## palkom (23. Jun 2008)

danke für die antwort.

und wie müsste das codemäßg dann aussehn? kein plan wie das programmtechnisch umsetzen könnte.

gruß


----------



## Krondor (23. Jun 2008)

```
FileReader fr = new FileReader(dateiPfad);
BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(fr);

StringBuffer result = new StringBuffer();
String temp;
while((temp=br.readLine()) != null) {
  result.append(temp + " ");
}
System.out.println(result.toString());
```

Das hier ist nur sehr grob. Hab keine Zeit zum Testen.

Spiel mal damit rum


----------



## diggaa1984 (23. Jun 2008)

BufferedReader

da steht soweit alles nötige zum auslesen, nen String zusammenfriemeln hatte ABRAXAS bereits erklärt


----------

